
Goldman Sachs are open sourcing the Alloy modelling framework and Pure language - ColinEberhardt
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/20/goldman-sachs-is-giving-away-software-to-wall-street-for-free.html
======
ted848
Anyone with insider info on what PURE is based on? Did they roll their own
compiler?

